# Most Outrageous Quotes on Nodak Outdoors



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Most outrageous and sometime laughable comments I've ever seen came from a handfull of folks here. Got any to post to be the Funnest or Outrageous to share? :lol:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

OH NOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

heres my favorite...



sevendogs said:


> What is wrong with Socialism?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm getting to this one before djleye.....this is a classic! "that ones going to itch! Who immortalized those words?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

MT Wrote:



> And if Clinton (either one) was involved in a hunting accident I bet you would hope for a mortal wound all the same. Don't elevate yourself above such things just because your party is in the limelight now.


 :rollin:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Just go ahead and rename this the "Beat on liberals" thread. As to my quote, do you doubt it?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

KEN W Wrote:

Regardless I don't think people should be all lumped together.I know lots of Democrats that are against Abortion,Gun Control,Same Sex Marriage,Freeloading off the Gov't,Higher Taxes,Poor Teachers,Cutting the Military,etc.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

(Ryan sits back, grabs a beer, makes a bag of popcorn, and thinks to himself "This is going to be a good thread.... oke: )

Wow a guy could really go back into the archives and find some good posts for this one!

This shoud be good! :stirpot:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

:withstupid: Yup goning to be good.

huntin1


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

How about this one?

---



Militant_Tiger said:


> zack, that is a oddly communist way to approach things, and yet i think it has more promise than anything said thus far.
> 
> Tiger


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll give you guys one to guess at.

"if your rifle doesn't shoot one ragged hole at 300 yards something is wrong with it"

As you see I am a rifleman at heart, politics is just a necessary evil to retain our second amendment rights.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Ben Elli said:


> How about this one?
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Well this one is mine. Outrageous for taking a statement out of context. :eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Ben Elli said:
> 
> 
> > How about this one?
> ...


Hey MT

I agree very out of context... I didn't realize we were supposed to have context behind each statement...

I just found it humorous as a standalone statement! A guy could spend alot of time looking through some of your quotes... (you do have a few doozies in amongst your several thousand posts!)

:lol: Thanks for the entertainment you bring to the forum!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I try my best.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> I'll give you guys one to guess at.
> 
> "if your rifle doesn't shoot one ragged hole at 300 yards something is wrong with it"
> 
> As you see I am a rifleman at heart, politics is just a necessary evil to retain our second amendment rights.


Only because I know your fondness for debating the good rifle topics out there! Hmmm I'd have to throw my hat in and guess this was from :

OSOK?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

MT,

Just a few questions for you this time around.......

1) How old are you know?
2) Do you still have your special friend? Timmy I believe :lol: 
3) Still in school?

More later


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Aaaaaaaaaaand the winner iiiiiis Ben Elli


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaand the winner iiiiiis Ben Elli


Because he got to it first! No fair!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaand the winner iiiiiis Ben Elli


SWEET! :beer: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:

That was a wild azz guess! Too funny!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey Plainsman,

What does he win? Maybe a lesson in ballistics from OSOK himself? That would be something. 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

This is a classic:
Militant_Tiger
guest

Joined: 22 Feb 2004
Posts: 2397
Location: Michigan
Posted: Wed Feb 22, 2006 3:21 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer wrote: 
The worse thing the people we're fighting could do is commit a terrorist attack where they kill a lot of liberals because then this country would become united and focused, then we would be more powerful, and wipe them out, they can not continue without support. And the liberals in this country are their best allies.

MT Wrote:



> You are ignorant, offensive and serve no purpose on these boards.


 ___

:bop:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I got a giggle out of this one....



> Posted: Tue Aug 16, 2005 9:57 am Post subject: WAR IS OVER!!!!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Good news the war in Iraq is over.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> Hey Plainsman,
> 
> What does he win? Maybe a lesson in ballistics from OSOK himself? That would be something.
> 
> ...


Hmmm... is that considered a prize? I'd come back with a serious flinch, not be able to adjust for windage and elevation and my rifle shooting multiple ragged holes at 300 yards!

Maybe that would be an improvement!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

You're right, more of a handicap than a prize.  

:sniper:

huntin1


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's a good one:

jacksbrate wrote:


> Yes, but the president submits the budget and Congress approves it. Are you suggesting the a democratic congress dreamed up the idea of budgit busting tax cuts?????? Naaa.


_________________


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

"you say communism like its a bad thing  "


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

buckseye said:


> you gotdang Norvegian thread hi-jacker R_C... :lol:


This quote has had me laughing all day, everytime I think about it. :laugh:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Frankly, I like Bob, and this is probably going to get my *** in a sling, but I found this quote to be absolutely ridiculous.



> And when comes to Arabs I am proud to be bigot, they are scum.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

This is just too funny:

MT Wrote: 
Quote: 
No, *I post facts*, plus opinions from other experienced hunters. Frankly no matter what my sources were you would dismiss it as hooey.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

This sounds like a broken record from MT:

MT Wrote:


> Care to point out why or are you just going to insult me in your ignorance?


  :huh:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Alaska Brown Bear Wrote



Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> It's Stupid to let other country's control your country's energy prices when you have your own resources and buy them elsewhere. :beer:


Lets nationalize American oil companies so the Gov't can control where we buy oil. :rollin:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Here's some from MT's archive.



> I suspect that some of you may be expecting me to deride said Marine, and state that the harshest punishment should be inflicted upon said person for breaking internation laws of war. I will not state this however, I feel quite the opposite. It is my belief that under said conditions the Marine did what he saw as necissary to protect himself and his comrades. Being that unconventional tactics of war are being used, there will be such casualties, rightly or wrongly. I am disgusted that this man is even being put up for a trial. He did what was necissary, if anything he should get a pat on the back and a weeks rest.





> He probably made the wrong decision and probably didn't fear for his life at all. Odds are he saw one of his buddies get shot and wanted to take revenge. Considering the circumstances though it would be hard to charge him with anything higher than manslaughter


I absolutely loved the flip flop on this one, if this isn't his best it's dang close to it.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

wow, thats a good one. Right out of the John Kerry presidential race book of tactics.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Different situations, and different answers. What a flip flopper I am!


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Those who were around at the time remember EXACTLY what happened MT.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

racer66 said:


> Those who were around at the time remember EXACTLY what happened MT.


No racer, those who really wanted to believe that it happened remember it.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

KEN W said:


> Alaska Brown Bear Wrote
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who runs your electric co? Do you have a choice who supplies your electric, how much tax do you pay on every gal of gas and who gets it? How much TAX is generated to the Gov on every barrel of oil pumped out of the ground in or out of this country by American oil CO's.
Sorry, I didn't draw a better picture for you the first time, my bad!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

This would be much more fun if we were sitting around a campfire with a beer!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> This would be much more fun if we were sitting around a campfire with a beer!


and eating s'mores! Mmmm....chocolate!!!


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Beer and Smores??? Boy I dunno if I could stomach that.

Luckily by the time smores are bein made I've switched to peppermint schnappes


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Don't get too close to the fire with that stuff


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I figure I will sit back in the bushes until the beer takes affect then steel Ranger's smores. Mmmmmmm chocolate.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This topic can do nothing but bring up old sore wounds....I'm ending it.


----------

